

Isomorphic Templating with Spring Boot, Nashorn and React - robinhowlett
https://speakerdeck.com/sdeleuze/isomorphic-templating-with-spring-boot-nashorn-and-react

======
Dewie3
It seems that the JS community keeps butchering the word "isomorphic". Now, no
one has a patent on words, nor should they. But put the word "isomorphic" near
to <programming language name> and confusion might arise fast.

